# صناعة طائرة عمودية صغيرة



## moniro (28 نوفمبر 2009)

اذا كانت هناك ردود افعال من الاعظاء سنبدا بصنع هيلوكبتر بالتحكم عن بعد معا 
ارجو منكم التفاعل مع المشروع


----------



## moniro (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*الخطوى الاولى*

القطع تكون من البلاستيك الصلب و الخفيف او الخشب الخفيف


----------



## moniro (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*2*

قطع الذيل اعذروني على الرسم


----------



## moniro (29 نوفمبر 2009)

اذا كانت هناك ردود افعال سادخل في الشرح المفصل


----------



## moniro (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*نموذج عن الطائرة*


----------



## moniro (30 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## moniro (30 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## moniro (30 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## dreams1804 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك*​


----------



## الفريد فرج (2 ديسمبر 2009)

يا ريت لو تشرح مقاسات الاجزاء بالتفصيل و بالصور و اكثر تفصيلا جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الفريد فرج (2 ديسمبر 2009)

الى الامام يا عبقرى


----------



## moniro (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*متابعة الشرح*

هل الشرح مفهوم هاكذا


----------



## moniro (3 ديسمبر 2009)




----------



## moniro (3 ديسمبر 2009)

انتظرو البقية


----------



## عمارالساعدي (3 ديسمبر 2009)

رجاءاً تكملة اجزاء الطائرة ليتسنى لنا التزود بالمعلومات الكاملة ..........وشكراً


----------



## عمارالساعدي (3 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## moniro (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*2*


----------



## احمدمحمدالسعيد (11 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكرالف شكر


----------



## Nizarov (20 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
بداية مشجّعة... حبّذا المتابعة...شكراً أخي madycom !​


----------



## dreams1804 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

* السلام عليكم ​

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​*​


----------



## D3v1l-0 (26 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## نبراس طالب (26 فبراير 2010)

عاشت ايدك


----------

